# 2012 Rival



## dje31 (Apr 2, 2008)

Does anyone know if Rival is getting a makeover for '12? Seems like it should, based on product life cycles, but the crappy global economy may make those cycles fluid.

If so, any details leaked yet?


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

If Red hasn't been refreshed then logic dictates that Rival will not be.

These changes are trickled down from the top groups usually.


----------



## dje31 (Apr 2, 2008)

Well, yes, that's typically how it would work...but Red has had two cosmetic / mostly non-functional upgrades. I believe the timeline has been something like this:

'07: Force & Rival intro
'08: Red intro
'09: Rival overhaul, Red TdF cosmetic
'10: Force overhaul
'11: Apex intro, Red Black cosmetic

So yeah, there should be a full-on Red overhaul, with Rival v3.0 to follow, if there's any consistency or method to their madness.


----------



## dje31 (Apr 2, 2008)

Perhaps '12 will bring electric Red?


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

SRAM has been pretty dismissive of electric. If anything, we will see lower weight or 11 speed. If they can't come up with anything new, we'll certainly see more limited edition colors... But SRAM has to reload those are getting lame (although I'd be pretty tempted if they released a white one... Remember good old Sante?).


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Who knows what the changes will be. Its pretty hard to change perfection.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

OK, I'm a big fan of SRAM--but it certainly isn't perfect. It would be nice to have more effective trim up front (I still miss that about my old Campy stuff). Noise could be further improved. Some people complain about SRAM chain suck (although I haven't noticed that issue).


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

They kinda changed the graphics for this year. Instead of saying Rival on the lever blade...it says SRAM now.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Yes, that seems to be the new way SRAM has started innovating. I hope they can come up with something a little more impressive next year.


----------



## dje31 (Apr 2, 2008)

Well, they showed Apex in white @ Sea Otter, didn't they?

I seem to recall reading a marketing philosophy that stated if you don’t have a new idea/upgrade/improvement, give it a new color. They've done that twice for Red, and Apex is barely a year old.


----------



## dadicroce (Sep 20, 2010)

electronic red would be nice to check out


----------

